# Roger Waters leaves UK over loss of hunting...



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

sweet!!! roger is more than welcome here in the usa!


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

Its sad to see someone have to leave their country because of some pansy-ass tree huggers.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow...If he finds that the Hamptons offer an upgrade in the quality of neighbors then the UK must be a really sodded up place. I hope he ventures out into real America and experiences how friendly we can be to the hunting and fishing set.

Nevertheless, welcome aboard, Roger!


----------

